# Best Lightsticks Redux



## vcal (Dec 21, 2001)

The best re-usable readymade wand is described at: www.lazerbrite.com , it's by FAR the most powerful. There is a great deal on this (usually) $35. instrument at: www.shopslms.com/ligandhead.html (Snow Leoopard)
-I have not so far been able to locate the used-to-be available seperately Excellent translucent diffuser tubes that work just great when mated to the Infinity elements, for an incredibly cheap to operate and _efficient_ light source.
This was the tube that _also_ fits nicely on the very _useful_ and entertaining CK Lightwand.
More Later..........


----------

